# Soundbooth CS3 exportiert kleine MP3s



## xenomjay (29. April 2009)

Hi Leute,

habe mit Soundbooth CS3 bei einer 200MB großen MP3 den Anfang und das Ende jeweils nur um Sekunden zugeschnitten und habe Effekte zum Einblenden und Ausblenden hinzugefügt. Nichts großes also. Das Problem ist: wenn ich die bearbeitete File in MP3 exportieren möchte, dann bricht er die Bearbeitung nach 2MB ab. Keine Fehlermeldung. Hat da einer ne Idee?

Danke im voraus!


----------

